# Rescued GSD is aggressive with resident dogs



## Mario (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi I am on here asking for anyone with experience to help me..

Me and my wife have rescued over 120 strays last year, currently we have 11 rescues at home 5 of which are our own dogs and the other 6 are fosters, they are all various breeds from pointer, sharpai mix, lab mix, pitbull mix and several smaller dogs all mixed breeds

3 weeks ago we rescued a GSD she is approx 10-12 months old

She was introduced to the rest of the dogs at home and it seemed that she was fine.
She eats with them, shares food, plays with them etc no aggression.

Now all of a sudden over the past week we have had a problem with 4 of our small sized dogs which are terrier mix, the new GSD has attacked them , and especially one of them three times and if I wasn't there she would have most probably killed the little terrier, 

She has also become obsessed with me and cant stand me patting or hugging another one of our dogs, she immediately snaps at the dog i am patting or hugging.

The truth being that the small sized dogs when she first was introduced tried to bully her sort of to show her that this is there home now they growl at her perhaps from fear? or territorial or something to that effect, she then barks non stop at them and now she snips at them and trys to bite them and the fighting starts.

We are now terrified to leave them together and don't know how to deal with the problem.

We had agreed that we would keep her but now my wife wants us to foster the gsd until we can find her a home as she is scared that she might kill one of our dogs. I really want to help her to overcome the problem.

All of our dogs even fosters live with us in the house and sleep in our rooms etc...
I have now separated the GSD and let her play with the larger dogs which she gets along with when I am home

Please can anyone help me, I really want to help this girl she is such a beautiful dog and has bonded with me immediately.

Please can someone help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like it would best to bring in a behaviorist. I would continue keeping her separated from from the smaller dogs. Could be some resource guarding, female x female aggression, hard to say. Where are you (approximately)? Some else may be able to suggest other sources for help.


----------



## Mario (Feb 9, 2015)

yes I am keeping her separated from the smaller dogs, I am located in Cyprus, we have no behaviorist here unfortunately...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There is another forum member named Lykos, I believe he is also from Cyprus, he may have some suggestions, could try messaging him?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Terriers spar. Often GSDs do not like that as it is a challenge. I'd figure on keeping them seperated.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Heard my name mentioned...
Not sure what I could do here.

11 dogs is a huge pack of dogs running around in a residence.
In fact is probably not legal. 
Are you running a shelter? You will need to set-up a shelter if this is what you want to do. 

A dog aggressive GSD cant be around the smaller dogs. Probably not around the big dogs either. It needs to be separated.

If you have the facilities that is great. If you don't I suggest the dog goes elsewhere. 

People might not like my post. But you cant save every single dog you see.

This dog may be out of your scope. The other dogs may be in danger.

You need professional help with this if you are going to take it on. And I don't mean the 'all-positive" trainers Rescuers often work with. You need to find a good balanced trainer. Who that would be in cyprus, I am not quite sure.

I think you are taking on more than you can chew right now. And this is border-line animal hoarding. I hope you don't have any neighbours.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I also have terriers, 2 Cairns and a JRT, the Cairns are especially feisty, as you know terriers were bred to hunt and kill vermin, they are born with an overabundance of bravado, it's just genetic, I am extremely thankful my German Shepherd is unbelievably tolerant of them as he is a breeding male, yet still never tries to retaliate to the constant snarkiness, he knows that I essentially have his back and do not tolerate them picking on him, which they do, they even pick on each other, I am lucky to have been given the voice of GOD as all it takes is a loud and very stern reprimand and the little monsters quit, but it is constantly being on top of them and NEVER, EVER, leaving them alone together. I personally would be reprimanding your female for being possessive of you and snapping, as that is just an invite to get it on, and unfortunately, terriers don't care about the size difference. I would work on your Shepherd first, as her resource guarding of you is the problem.


----------



## Crystalsgsd (Feb 10, 2015)

I am having the same problem with me 2 girls... They have always been very sweet dogs then out of the blue they attacked my 10 week old Lab and surely would have killed her if I hadn't been right there


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well the best and easiest advice has already been given...re-home the offending dog! Assuming you have already thought of that and opted out...let's move on. 

First, some dogs can never be allowed free range with other dogs for whatever reason so realize that is a possibility! 

You have to keep everybody safe if your going to fix this, so crate and rotate, certainly keep the smaller dogs away if that seems to be her focus!

This is a tool that can help in a pinch. A Great Small And Lightweight Nylon Mesh Muzzle

You can't use it 24/7 or in hot weather a dog can't pant properly and it's not as secure as a real muzzle, it's a tool and it can help while you work on things!

if the dog is in the 12 to 18 month range you could be seeing a rank drive issue? If anything goes wrong in the foundation work you can easily find yourself with this problem with a GSD.

I came from Bully work myself so it was news to me!! Bully's don't have this as a rule.

My GSD decided, he had no problem being # two to a human but he was gonna be # one in the dog pack! Yeah I had a problem with that! 

Further reading: (Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )


It's going to take a serious time contentment on your part! Pack walks can be part of it but it's going to take serious one on one time to retool this dog!

To clearly understand what your dealing with:
Leerburg | Dealing with the Dominant Dog

I'm not a pro so I don't need to turn a dog around in quick order! All I wanted was a well behaved dog that was safe in public! And that's what I got!

Rocky was starting to work on developing ...people issues!! 


Stuff you should know can be found here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

It starts at "I just got a rescue..." going to guest when you got the dog you did the usually introductions and then it was, here's the food water the couch and the remote...make yourself at home!  That's find with a puppy not so much from 7 months on!

And these : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

I've done the sit on dog thing and found it to be extremely helpful, someone else said they did it and there dog flipped out??? So there is that but the place command is a no brainer "Place" is not the same as "Stay" by the way.

I have a link that explains the difference in details but not sure where it is at the moment.

So there you, go as I said a new home is the fastest option! But if your up for a challenge...you have a road map!


----------

